# 2016 Cruze LT - Buffeting-like noise at 100km/hr 60mph



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Silly question - are all the windows rolling all the way up? You can end up with a pulsing sound with one window (especially the back window) down. 

The windows issue would be strictly an airborne sound. If this was wheels/tires, I'd expect to feel the vibration. 

You seem to be indicating that there is no vibration, so I'd look at how the doors and windows are sealing.


----------



## ChevyCanuck (Sep 27, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Silly question - are all the windows rolling all the way up? You can end up with a pulsing sound with one window (especially the back window) down.
> 
> The windows issue would be strictly an airborne sound. If this was wheels/tires, I'd expect to feel the vibration.
> 
> You seem to be indicating that there is no vibration, so I'd look at how the doors and windows are sealing.



Thanks for your reply. 

Yeah, all the windows are up. My previous car was a 2010 Equinox and it made an awful pulsing sound when the rear windows were opened at speed. The Cruze does this too I noticed. 

It has crossed my mind that the noise is due to an aerodynamic effect of some sort.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take a look at the rubber seals between the front and rear doors. Does the seal on the leading edge of the rear door go all the way to the top of the door and merge into the seal along the top edge of the door when closed. Basically, do you have an "open" window in the seals.


----------



## ChevyCanuck (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi obermd, Thanks for the suggestion. I've checked the seals and they all look okay. 

I did not notice the noise too strongly on my way to work today. Maybe the road force balancing did the trick or the tires are wearing in? Hopefully it fades away as I drive it. I do wish this car had the active noise cancellation that was present in the Equinox but I don't miss the harsh ride! The Cruze is a dream to drive compared.


----------



## ChevyCanuck (Sep 27, 2016)

Just an update. The noise is still there. Sounds like an old steam train chugging along. Working with the dealership and waiting on what to do next. I'll update here.


----------



## ChevyCanuck (Sep 27, 2016)

Quick update. So apparently GM is not aware of any issues of this type. The dealership rep told me he's stumped. It may be just the way the car is. A characteristic of the car. Not pleased. I hope as more copies of this car gets sold, others see this issue.

I'll be switching to winter tires in a month so I should be able to tell if this is a tire problem or not.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

What tires are on that one?

I've been driving a 2016 LT with RS package (different tires than the regular LT) and haven't noticed this.


----------



## ChevyCanuck (Sep 27, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> What tires are on that one?
> 
> I've been driving a 2016 LT with RS package (different tires than the regular LT) and haven't noticed this.


Hankook Kinergy GT 205 55R16. I hope they wear fast so I can justify getting a good set of Michelin's lol


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Just for giggles, take some painters tape and tape up all the door cracks (except the driver's door). See if it's still there.


----------



## ChevyCanuck (Sep 27, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Just for giggles, take some painters tape and tape up all the door cracks (except the driver's door). See if it's still there.


It may come to that. Today I checked the seals for the trunk just in case. All looks good. 

The more I listen to it the more it seems to come from the wheels or drive train - the parts that spin at the same speed as the wheels. I swear I can feel a tiny vibration. It's hard for me to tell because I can feel the road much more in this car than my previous car.


----------



## 28c_Beta (Sep 18, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> What tires are on that one?
> 
> I've been driving a 2016 LT with RS package (different tires than the regular LT) and haven't noticed this.


Huh, so the RS package does actually add more than just cosmetics?
I passed up a sweet LT/RS manual in my quest for The One.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

28c_Beta said:


> Huh, so the RS package does actually add more than just cosmetics?
> I passed up a sweet LT/RS manual in my quest for The One.


Cosmetics, fog lights, and Hankook Kinergy tires. I forget what the regular LT tires are - but did notice a difference walking around a lot looking at new ones.


----------



## ChevyCanuck (Sep 27, 2016)

I have the regular LT 1SD iirc (no RS package) and it came with Hankook Kinergy 205 55 R16 tires. Canada if it matters.

So I just hit 2000km on the odometer and the sound is barely perceptible now. I think it was the tires all this time. Maybe they just needed to be worn in or something... *Shrug*


----------



## Unforgiven (Jan 12, 2017)

I apologize for necro-ing a 4 month old thread, but I've been having this problem since day one on my 2016 Gen 2 Cruze LT/RS and still have it, much to my annoyance at 9500 miles, and it sounds like a window is lowered about 1/4 inch, but none are, and I don't feel any air leaking anywhere, but I notice it about 50mph and it's downright annoying at 75-80mph, even the radio doesn't completely drown it out. I'm having the oil changed and the 3rd Brake Light Recall fixed tomorrow morning, and I told them I've been having this issue when I scheduled the service as well as mentioning it on the post-purchase survey that GM sent me. Any one heard about a fix or any solutions about it? 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Something similar happened to me with a new car and the dealer mechanic bent the window frame to make it tighter against the body and it never gave any more trouble.


----------



## Unforgiven (Jan 12, 2017)

Service tech at the dealership thinks it's the mirrors buffering in the wind. Car has no air leaks so they said nothing they can do.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

If there aren't any air leaks I'd say there is something wrong with the seam seal on the joints. They had issues with this problem in the Tahoe and Suburbans. A bunch of the trucks would sound like a helicopter was flying over them when all the windows were up and all. Pretty sad IMO considering they've been doing this for 100 years. 

If this is the case, I'd suspect that they will only be able to replace the car. Every time I've heard of these cases on Tahoes and Suburbans it never gets fixed.


----------



## Unforgiven (Jan 12, 2017)

Lovely. Well mine isn't that bad. Just sounds like you have the windows cracked about 1/4 of an inch at high speeds. I thought stuff like this is what they made wind tunnels and DB meters for. Lol

Speaking of Suburbans. Is it just me or do the new ones look just like a tall hearse when they are in black? Saw a new Escalade and thought to myself... That's insane... $97,000 for a d*** jacked up hearse!!!


----------



## ChevyCanuck (Sep 27, 2016)

Hey! Thanks for confirming my sanity! I don't hear it now that I have my noisy winter tires on. 

Is it also possible the shark fin antenna is causing it? Mine doesn't look like it's completely in line with the car..It's a few degrees crooked. I'll experiment more in the Spring once I get the A/S tires back on.

BTW, I did report this issue on the dealer survey and GM Canada customer service contacted me to tell me the dealer found no fault... :huh:


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

We’re sorry to learn of this situation, Unforgiven,

We strive to provide you a seamless ownership experience, and recognize how difficult this matter has been for you. If interested, we would be happy to look into this matter further on our end. To proceed, please send us a private message with your VIN, current mileage, full contact information and name of involved dealer.

Helen
Chevrolet Customer Care



Unforgiven said:


> I apologize for necro-ing a 4 month old thread, but I've been having this problem since day one on my 2016 Gen 2 Cruze LT/RS and still have it, much to my annoyance at 9500 miles, and it sounds like a window is lowered about 1/4 inch, but none are, and I don't feel any air leaking anywhere, but I notice it about 50mph and it's downright annoying at 75-80mph, even the radio doesn't completely drown it out. I'm having the oil changed and the 3rd Brake Light Recall fixed tomorrow morning, and I told them I've been having this issue when I scheduled the service as well as mentioning it on the post-purchase survey that GM sent me. Any one heard about a fix or any solutions about it?
> 
> Thanks for your time.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello ChevyCanuck,

We’re very sorry to hear that you’ve been experiencing these concerns in your Cruze, and apologize for any inconveniences caused. While our team is not best equipped to assist customers outside of the United States, we’d be happy to escalate your concerns to the appropriate team in your location. To set this up, please send us a private message with your VIN, current mileage, full contact information and name of preferred servicing dealership.

Helen
Chevrolet Customer Care 



ChevyCanuck said:


> Hey! Thanks for confirming my sanity! I don't hear it now that I have my noisy winter tires on.
> 
> Is it also possible the shark fin antenna is causing it? Mine doesn't look like it's completely in line with the car..It's a few degrees crooked. I'll experiment more in the Spring once I get the A/S tires back on.
> 
> BTW, I did report this issue on the dealer survey and GM Canada customer service contacted me to tell me the dealer found no fault... :huh:


----------

